# Rottweiler Breeders



## Thomas Jones

does anyone know of a good working rott breeder around SC or north GA area. I got a good friend who is moving to the country and he wants one. Thanks


----------



## Harry Keely

Thomas Jones said:


> does anyone know of a good working rott breeder around SC or north GA area. I got a good friend who is moving to the country and he wants one. Thanks


I wish I could help ya, I have tested a few in the carolinas and GA, and all have been not of true working quality in my eyes, I be interested to see the responses myself on this one, without throwing names under the bus of the few ones that have claimed to be.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi

Thomas Jones said:


> does anyone know of a good working rott breeder around SC or north GA area. I got a good friend who is moving to the country and he wants one. Thanks


What does your friend want it to "DO"..? Schutzhund, Personal Protection, etc..?


----------



## Thomas Jones

pretty much protection. His family owns a lot of stores in the area and he needs to oversee them and be in the area. He's 20 and will be living by himself and what he told me I just want a dog that has my back and can keep thieves off the property basically.


----------



## Harry Keely

does it have to be a rott, can it be a GSD,mali,DS, corso, etc......

Does it have to be a pup?, theres been some decent animals for what hes looking for adoption on WDF, I think even a rott or two


----------



## Shane Woodlief

Good working Rott 

PM Dave Martin he is a member of the forum and he might be able help you out to find what you are looking for. There was a thread about this not to long ago as well that you can search out.

My advise to your friend is just find something big and mean looking (junk yard type dog) because if they are determined enough to rob you or do you harm all they are going to do is shoot the dog anyway. 90% of all wood be's people will be put off by a big, barking dog - the other 10% that are not scarred of that will not care what kind of dog you have they are just going to shoot the dog. Anyway that is my 2 cents. Good Hunting!


----------



## Harry Keely

Shane Woodlief said:


> Good working Rott
> 
> PM Dave Martin he is a member of the forum and he might be able help you out to find what you are looking for. There was a thread about this not to long ago as well that you can search out.
> 
> My advise to your friend is just find something big and mean looking (junk yard type dog) because if they are determined enough to rob you or do you harm all they are going to do is shoot the dog anyway. 90% of all wood be's people will be put off by a big, barking dog - the other 10% that are not scarred of that will not care what kind of dog you have they are just going to shoot the dog. Anyway that is my 2 cents. Good Hunting!


Actually Dave Kuneman in Augusta which I think its with in very much reason of a partial day trip fromn there has the corso, there big, nice looking, nice built and are for real, that would be my best advice for a big burly protective dog in the area.


----------



## Thomas Jones

Shane Woodlief said:


> Good working Rott
> 
> PM Dave Martin he is a member of the forum and he might be able help you out to find what you are looking for. There was a thread about this not to long ago as well that you can search out.
> 
> My advise to your friend is just find something big and mean looking (junk yard type dog) because if they are determined enough to rob you or do you harm all they are going to do is shoot the dog anyway. 90% of all wood be's people will be put off by a big, barking dog - the other 10% that are not scarred of that will not care what kind of dog you have they are just going to shoot the dog. Anyway that is my 2 cents. Good Hunting!


we both thought it would be better to go the working line route cause imo it would be a better dog and also for the health issues. Thats pretty much the type of dog he wants though.

no Harry he wants either a mastiff or a rott and 95% sure on the rott


----------



## Shane Woodlief

If he goes with a pup man they take a long time to mature. I would go with another breed that Harry is suggesting for sure for what you are looking for.


----------



## Harry Keely

Thomas Jones said:


> we both thought it would be better to go the working line route cause imo it would be a better dog and also for the health issues. Thats pretty much the type of dog he wants though.
> 
> no Harry he wants either a mastiff or a rott and 95% sure on the rott


Gotcha, just trying to help, I would of told ya about the old yugoslavian man up towards Chesnee, SC, but heard he died sometime ago and confirmed it that it was true, He would of been the only one, that I might of considered dropping the name of if I was even able to pronounce it, he spoke very very little english but was a cool old dude for sure, and had the old stout massive rotts that had the nice cherry maghony color. Alright sorry for rambling they were nice though.

Maybe Thomas try http://www.rottweiler.net/forums/working-rottweilers/ or http://www.usrconline.org/


----------



## Harry Keely

Maybe these folks can point him in the right direction being that they are the South East folks, I am curious to what you turn up, and hope you share it Thomas.

*USRC Southeast Region 
Full Member Clubs *

*Bluegrass Working Rottweiler Club* 
Contact: Bryan Vice 
Bowling Green, Kentucky 
e-mail to [email protected]
*Kentucky Rottweiler Hundesport Klub*
Contact: Sharon or Brandon Wilson
Bowling Green, KY
e-mail to [email protected]
*Old Dominion Rottweiler Klub*
Contact: Charles Wilson 
2180 Hunter Mill Rd., Vienna, VA 22181 
(703) 242-1333 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (703) 242-1333 end_of_the_skype_highlighting 
e-mail to [email protected] 
*Central Florida Rottweiler Klub* 
Contact: Amanda Hoskinson 
Orlando, FL 
e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## kenneth roth

Harry Keely said:


> Gotcha, just trying to help, I would of told ya about the old yugoslavian man up towards Chesnee, SC, but heard he died sometime ago and confirmed it that it was true, He would of been the only one, that I might of considered dropping the name of if I was even able to pronounce it, he spoke very very little english but was a cool old dude for sure, and had the old stout massive rotts that had the nice cherry maghony color. Alright sorry for rambling they were nice though.
> 
> Maybe Thomas try http://www.rottweiler.net/forums/working-rottweilers/ or http://www.usrconline.org/


harry are the rotts u talking about are like the roman rott? roman rott is a very old celtic breed,roman rotts are 2 times the size as regualer rotts

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/romanrottweiler.htm


----------



## kenneth roth

this breeder breed stock is health tested and sch titled http://www.vr-rottweilers.com/


----------



## Shane Woodlief

kenneth roth said:


> harry are the rotts u talking about are like the roman rott? roman rott is a very old celtic breed,roman rotts are 2 times the size as regualer rotts
> 
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/romanrottweiler.htm





kenneth roth said:


> this breeder breed stock is health tested and sch titled http://www.vr-rottweilers.com/


You are joking right?


----------



## kenneth roth

Shane Woodlief said:


> You are joking right?


 look at every dog on their page they'er titled in Sch


----------



## kenneth roth

Shane Woodlief said:


> You are joking right?


 check their dogs out lol most has sch 2 titles


----------



## Shane Woodlief

kenneth roth said:


> check their dogs out lol most has sch 2 titles


Man I know a lot of show line shepherds that have titles too hahahahaha

I laughing more at 2x's the size of a normal Rottie - what is it going to do but lay around and have a heart attack hahahaha :-o


----------



## Brian Dascalu

We have access to good German working line Rottweilers like this one (he's big but certainly isn't lying around  ) :

http://youtu.be/b7uKl1GlBGY


----------



## Skip Morgart

kenneth roth said:


> harry are the rotts u talking about are like the roman rott? roman rott is a very old celtic breed,roman rotts are 2 times the size as regualer rotts
> 
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/romanrottweiler.htm


 
Generally speaking, the "Roman Rott" is basically a poorly bred, over-size rott SALES PLOY. They are crap from crap breeders.


----------



## Brian Dascalu

Skip Morgart said:


> Generally speaking, the "Roman Rott" is basically a poorly bred, over-size rott SALES PLOY. They are crap from crap breeders.


Don't know where you are in the world but in Europe you can hear them being Rottiphants


----------



## Harry Keely

No they were not the roman rotts:-o, never even heard of these things till this post, none the less defently not them, let me see if I can find a comp picture to their build, wont know for sure if its one of theres but just going to throw up a random pic OK, But these dam things were monsters, they werent slow but they werent as fast as a GSD either ( none the less alot faster than a human though ). let me scroll through some google pics. Theres very few and far in between rotts that are workers anymore though, I would probally check the sites I gave and go in person or maybe contact Dave Martin on here.


----------



## Harry Keely

Just a random pic of google images, so please dont pm me aabout this dog ok, this is about the closest build and color as I can get to his dogs before he passed, they were not huge, but not the smallest either, heads were a tad bigger, not long but kinda compact in length, color is dead on, like I said not the fastest but once they got ya, term like a freight train and ton of bricks applied. It sucked when these dogs went to contering on ya, worst then 90% of the dutchies, mals and GSD contering on ya, just a whole lot of weight and bite pressure, were truly non social towards all others then there immediate daily contacts. Anyways anybody finds this again in the rotti please let me know, I be interested.


----------



## Thomas Jones

Man that is a BEAUTIFUL Rott. When I was a kid a friend of mine had one and the only person that could fool with him was his dad. I'd compare the way that dog was to a horse. Some a child can hop on and ride all day but others if they know you don't know what your they'll take advantage of ya. That's the way that rott was. We could make him sit or hop on the table but after a little while he'd growl and walk and was done but his dad could make him do anything though. That dog weighed 109 lbs and was long and lean but his attitude turned me off to that breed. I watched a thing one time where they had the most bite force of any other breed and as strong as they are I bet they are a beast on a sleeve


----------



## Dawn Brogan

I would contact Pauline. She would know who has quality and what direction to send you for a good breeder. Lots of breeders ship, so dont limit yourself geographically. 

http://www.deerwoodrotts.com/


----------



## Skip Morgart

Dawn Brogan said:


> I would contact Pauline. She would know who has quality and what direction to send you for a good breeder. Lots of breeders ship, so dont limit yourself geographically.
> 
> http://www.deerwoodrotts.com/


It says on that website that she belongs to the "United Schutzhund Rottweiler Club". I don't think there is such an organization. Maybe she meant the "United States Rottweiler Club",,,....still, she should know the correct names of an organization she belongs to.


----------



## Dawn Brogan

Skip Morgart said:


> It says on that website that she belongs to the "United Schutzhund Rottweiler Club". I don't think there is such an organization. Maybe she meant the "United States Rottweiler Club",,,....still, she should know the correct names of an organization she belongs to.


I am sure it is a typo. I will bring it to her attention.


----------



## Dawn Brogan

Skip Morgart said:


> It says on that website that she belongs to the "United Schutzhund Rottweiler Club". I don't think there is such an organization. Maybe she meant the "United States Rottweiler Club",,,....still, she should know the correct names of an organization she belongs to.


She said it is an actual club, but she is no longer a member. O


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Can you ask her why she's breeding dogs with elbow dysplasia and then whose offspring (surprise surprise) get elbow dysplasia too?


----------



## Skip Morgart

Dawn Brogan said:


> She said it is an actual club, but she is no longer a member. O


That's odd...a google search could not find this national "actual" club. She should remove it from the website if she is no longer a member of the "actual" club.


----------



## Thomas Jones

He's thinking now about getting an African Boerboel. I looked at the wiki but I've never been around one in person. I have been around a mastiff and a bull mastiff. The bull mastiff was a great dog. He was the daycare dog when I was a kid. He was brindle and weighed about 130 lbs and was a gentle giant really. He may end up getting a WL GSD but we'll see


----------



## Skip Morgart

Thomas Jones said:


> He's thinking now about getting an African Boerboel. I looked at the wiki but I've never been around one in person. I have been around a mastiff and a bull mastiff. The bull mastiff was a great dog. He was the daycare dog when I was a kid. He was brindle and weighed about 130 lbs and was a gentle giant really. He may end up getting a WL GSD but we'll see


A friend of mine (Brandon Wilson) has the ONLY SchH3/IPO3 (that HE trained) Boerbel in the US. Brandon is a very accomplished trainer. If your friend wants to do SchH with a Boerbel, it will be much more of a challenge. Brandon and his wife Sharon train in SchH with rotts and Boerbels, and I can give you their contact info if he is interested.


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati

Thomas Jones said:


> does anyone know of a good working rott breeder around SC or north GA area. I got a good friend who is moving to the country and he wants one. Thanks


 HELLO ,
If you do mind going to pennsylavania , I would contact Ron Angst of http://www.aunkst.com/ . He has good German lines from zwinger vom Herrenholz . 

However , to own such dogs takes a lot of responsibility , experience , training . These dogs can be serious and difficult for an average casual dog owner and the liability in USA is high . I would be very careful in getting such a dog if i do not have the time experience of handling such a dog, not to mention a very good decoy who can help training your dog . 

May be , all he needs is an average deterrent dog that puts on a show which will discourage most people . Anything more than that for an inexpereinced guy and living in the middle ofa city would asking trouble .

To conclude , this is only an opinion and I may be wrong in most people's perception and all I want to say is that it comes with a big responsibility .

Regards,
Lalit


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati

Thomas Jones said:


> does anyone know of a good working rott breeder around SC or north GA area. I got a good friend who is moving to the country and he wants one. Thanks


 Hello , 

To add what I wrote before , there are probably only a few Rottweilers that can be considered serious working dogs that bite for real . The German kennels - www.tuarneleberg.de
www.herrenholz.de
Belgian Kennel -- www.hexental.be

Even out of the best kennels , it is difficult to find a strong patrol dog . Sometimes in Holland , if you have good friends that are honest , they may be able to help you to find a good strong dog . The average rottweiler is sharp , meaning some mistrust is bred into them .But whether your dog is only putting up aggressive diplays or whether he is really serious ( bite first, ask questions later ) needs to be evaluated . 

A lot of dogs do a lot of aggressive displays if before they bite ( if that works for you ,it is all good ) , if you need a dog work in a real situation , you need a dog that bites for real without hesitation . And most importantly , you should know how to train such a dog with a very good decoy . And also good control on the dog as a skilled handler .

A twenty year old man may not have the experience , maturity and most importantly the need to own such a dog . All he may need is a watch dog that is impressive to look and that barks and can be a good Deterrent .

Regards,
Lalit


----------



## Jim Laubmeier

regarding working rottweiler breedings & the Herrenholz line: 
Bronko vom Wachberg
ADRK# 111432, USRC # U1689 Multi “ V” Rated
BH, USRC BST, OFA Excellent Hips, Elbows Grade 1
http://www.working-dog.eu./dogs-details/62250/Bronko-vom-Wachberg
and
Vaika vom Herrenholz
ADRK # 112623, USRC # U1994 “ V” rated
BH, USRC BST
HD+/- & ED Frei – ADRK
http://www.working-dog.eu./dogs-details/63071/Vaika-vom-Herrenholz
Puppies Due October 2011
Contact: Jim & Heather Laubmeier
Peoria, AZ
Cell# 602-882-1296
Email: [email protected]
www.firehouserotts.com

Breeding: http://www.working-dog.eu/wurf-details/11829/vom-Feuerhaus-Rottweilers

3:4 linebreeding on Benn vom Ruppertsbach, Benn was a V1, SchH3 son of Hero v Hohegeiss. This breeding combines the 'old-school' working bloodlines of Aki vd Peeler Hutte, Arri v Hertener Wappen and the A litter Herrenholz.
Bronko vom Wachberg
Pedigree: http://www.working-dog.eu./dogs-details/62250/Bronko-vom-Wachberg
Video: http://www.youtube.com/feuerhaus#p/u/12/ZJBPwNwMGJs
Bronko’s mother -Wendy Korung video: http://vomaztlan.com/home/view-videos

Vaika vom Herrenholz
Pedigree: http://www.working-dog.eu./dogs-details/63071/Vaika-vom-Herrenholz
BST Prep: http://www.youtube.com/feuerhaus#p/u/8/lYmcOQWcBQI
BST Critique: http://www.youtube.com/feuerhaus#p/u/2/p9e0pgrsNOU
BST Protection: http://www.youtube.com/feuerhaus#p/u/1/ty-aKc6wmZY
Vaika’s father / Ety vom Herrenholz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0iPO6EKAV8
Litter will be USRC / AKC Registered & tattooed 
Vom Feuerhaus Rottweilers USRC KR #184
http://www.usrconline.org/litterads.html
http://www.usrconline.org/brdrdirectory.htm
Contact me via PM or www.firehouserotts.com
Thanks,
Jim Laubmeier - www.firehouserotts.com


----------



## Clark Niemitalo

Is she pregnant??


----------



## Jim Laubmeier

Clark Niemitalo said:


> Is she pregnant??


She sure looks like it.. Blood test next week to confirm


----------



## Dave Martin

Best of luck with the litter, Jim.


----------



## Ron Angst

While I am a little biased it looks like Jim has a very nice breeding to consider. ;-)

We just bred our female Qunicy vom Herrenholz via surgical implantation by frozen semen of a male we had owned named Filou vom Sonnenhugel 2 days ago and now waiting to see to if this was successful. We are very excited with the potential of this breeding. This is our first use of the frozen semen from Filou and something we will only use sparingly with possibly only one breeding allowed from an outside female. 

Qunicy is the daughter of Ety vom Herrenholz and Venus vom Herrenholz. Filou is a son of the famous Hero vom Hohegeiss. His grandfather on his mothers side is Arri v Hertener Wappen. He is the 1/2 brother of Guanna vom Sonnehugel. Filou had very nice success in the show ring but was more known for his working character. He also on a number of occasions worked with me doing security work at NASCAR races. Filou boasts a very impressive working pedigree. 

Qunicy's pedigree is http://pawvillage.com/pedigree/pedigree.asp?ID=5WXTZWEU48. 
Filou's pedigree is http://pawvillage.com/pedigree/pedigree.asp?ID=VB1MQ8Y6G7

Website (Aunkst.com) is getting revamped but should be back together soon. If anyone has questions my email is : [email protected]


----------



## Keith Jenkins

Good luck on that breeding Ron I know how much you are hoping it took! 

I know this hellion I got from you is a lot of fun to work with in all phases. Trying to get the little bastard ready for some of the bigger all breed events perhaps this year and definitely next.


----------



## Dave Martin

Sounds like a very nice breeding, Ron, I'll cross my fingers for you too. 

Gotta get down to PA to train one of these weekends.


----------



## Ron Angst

Thanks Keith, it's very cool to have a few titled schutzhund dogs from that first litter already. While I missed his SchH3 I hope to see meet up soon to root you both on at future events!

Dave, your always welcome. We have a new location, and even indoor area now as we are working with an old friend. The cool part is a number of police dogs now to also work, and getting back to doing more suit stuff. On paper its a great breeding, now for the whelping box but knowing the temperaments that came from the both of them in other breedings we hope this combination turns out special.


----------



## Dave Martin

Ron Angst said:


> Dave, your always welcome. We have a new location, and even indoor area now as we are working with an old friend. The cool part is a number of police dogs now to also work, and getting back to doing more suit stuff. On paper its a great breeding, now for the whelping box but knowing the temperaments that came from the both of them in other breedings we hope this combination turns out special.


Sounds excellent, look forward to it. And I look forward to seeing these little monsters in the future.


----------

